# Cervelo S2 Pricing



## Socal996 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looking at a 2011 S2 with Red and the Rotor. I've seen them in CA for about $3,400, has anyone seen better?

Cheers,


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

That looks like a good deal. Last month I bought a 2010 S2 with Ultegra for $2,800. The 2011 models with Ultegra were going for $4,000.


----------

